#kubuntu-council 2018-03-13
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Please remember to vote on the doodle: https://doodle.com/poll/ztqpvydsqkhwhvv4
<valorie> ahoneybun: you might wanna post that in -devel
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> did it as well
<valorie> cool
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kded/+bug/1755396
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That's a new one.
<valorie> acheronuk: LOVE IT
#kubuntu-council 2018-03-14
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> could people please test amarok 2.9.0 in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-misc please
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> valorie: ^^^
<valorie> oooo
<valorie> I probably should purge it if I have it on this machine first though
<valorie> right?
<valorie> acheronuk: ^^^
<acheronuk> It's a new version so upgrade should be ok
<valorie> ah, ok
<valorie> and yeah I have ppa-purge so it should be find
<valorie> in a min
<valorie> uh, how do I upgrade amarok and not everything else?
<valorie> I specified amarok but it wants to upgrade lots of other stuff which I prefer not to do right now
<valorie> ah, only-upgrade
<valorie> got it
<valorie> hmmm, maybe I need it all
<valorie> going for it
<valorie> ok, it's running, but it lost track of my music collection -- might not have set that up after I moved my music off the SSD and onto the HD on this machine
#kubuntu-council 2018-03-15
<acheronuk> FYI I now have access to bileto (ci-train) landing PPAs etc
 * acheronuk is slightly scared
<acheronuk> thanks to Simon for nagging me access :P
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> Yes, it did require a slight amount of nagging. ;)
#kubuntu-council 2018-03-16
<valorie> \o/
#kubuntu-council 2018-03-18
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> once I've tweaked the mimimal install list a little bit more, should probably do a blog post :)
<valorie> we're going to roll this out for the LTS?
<tsimonq2> Why not? "_
<tsimonq2> *:)
<valorie> just asking if that's the plan
<valorie> no quibbles here
<tsimonq2> No problem. :)
<tsimonq2> We're also going to have Falkon. \o/
<valorie> i know!
<valorie> thank you again
<valorie> how about peruse?
<tsimonq2> Ahh, right, I knew I was forgetting about something.
<tsimonq2> Fun fact I learned the other day: Feature Freeze doesn't apply to new source packages.
<tsimonq2> So we still have time. ;)
<valorie> sorta strange it is still considered new
<valorie> but whatever
<tsimonq2> It isn't in the archive quite yet.
<tsimonq2> And once it's uploaded, I see no reason to also upload it to Debian and sync.
<acheronuk> point with the freeze, is no new features for things already there (to avoid regressions)
<tsimonq2> Right.
<acheronuk> but new things altogether can't regress
<tsimonq2> Which makes sense.
<acheronuk> means we might still be able to add a wallpaper source. but I haven't had chance to really make progress on that
<tsimonq2> valorie: Subscribed you to the peruse needs-packaging bug.
<valorie> the wierd thing is that it is not yet in debian
<valorie> should have been for at least a year, no?
<valorie> ty tsimonq2
<valorie> I swear I filed such a bug long ago
#kubuntu-council 2020-03-11
<valorie> KDE Plasma 5.18.3 on Ubuntu 19.10 <---- thank you @RikMills!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> :)
#kubuntu-council 2020-03-12
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://www.davidrevoy.com/article761/kubuntu-linux-19-10-for-a-digital-painting-workstation-reasons-and-install-guide
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> :)
<valorie> love the photo
<valorie> gotta have a cat!
 * keithzg[m] was tempted to toot out that article on Mastodon, but a few too many things in that article to object to in terms of being anything close to official advice :P
<valorie> dooot
<valorie> toooot
<valorie> I will RT his tweet as Kubuntu
<keithzg[m]> I believe it's already been retweeted by Kubuntu on Twitter?
<keithzg[m]> (Or maybe it was just KDE that did so? Certainly some account I follow on Twitter did, hah)
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I retweeted as Kubuntu
 * keithzg[m] isn't going crazy, phew. Or at least, this wasn't proof of that ;)
<valorie> 'twas
<valorie> as I discovered
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Is LFNW officially canceled?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> calorie?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> grr autocorrect ugh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Looks like walter may have misread an email, see flavours IRC
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Okau
#kubuntu-council 2020-03-13
<valorie> they are meeting tonight to decide
<valorie> https://blog.linuxfestnorthwest.org/ has not been updated yet
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Fwd from RikMills: https://blog.linuxfestnorthwest.org/2020/03/13/covid-19-cancellation.html
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 963x633) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/tI990EIp/file_25286.jpg
<valorie> I think that was predictable, but :(
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> completely, but at least people can get changed plans sorted now
<valorie> yep
<valorie> gonna call the hotel in a bit to cancel
<valorie> and I guess write to the ubuntu-community fund folks
<valorie> perhaps use the money for SeaGL or so
#kubuntu-council 2020-03-15
<jphilips> hi all. i contribute to xubuntu and wanted to give some feedback to the kubuntu web team after visiting the website
<jphilips> on the homepage, there are 4 clickable images for download, tour, help & support, and contribute, but the text under the images arent clickable, even though they have a mouseover effect
<jphilips> also on the homepage, paragraphs are jammed together as there is no spacing after each paragraph
<jphilips> https://imgur.com/wptYUgz.png
<jphilips> who in the team is handling social media
<RikMills> spacing should be better
<RikMills> a lot of the pages were created with an old wordpress version, and when edited with new wordpress, it helpfully decides to remove some formatting it thinks is no longer needed!
<RikMills> I bodeged it for now, but the pages need to be redone with the new block style editor
<jphilips> yep thats better
<jphilips> any input on the clickable links
<jphilips> on the news page, would be good the change the grey 1px separator to potentially blue, so its more visible
<jphilips> there seems to be something missing on the date lines 'On February 19, 2020, , In News, With No Comments'
<jphilips> you have a comma after the year and then empty space and then another comma
<jphilips> seems like alot of space between the 'read more' button and the separator
<jphilips> would be good to also have the torrent files shown on the download page, as these have automatic verification
<jphilips> on the feature tour page, there are icons at the top, which seem to be clickable, but dont jump to the section on the page about the app
<jphilips> on the contribute page, maybe change the icon for testing to something like a test paper with checkmarks on it and for documentation have an icon with a question mark
<jphilips> https://www.section508.gov/sites/all/themes/508retheme/images/icons/test-white.png
<jphilips> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/72/Torchlight_help_icon.svg/768px-Torchlight_help_icon.svg.png
<jphilips> or a life raft - https://cdnimg.webstaurantstore.com/uploads/design/2017/3/support-basic-icon.png
<jphilips> presume a help icon should already be there in breeze
<jphilips> RikMills: think you need to changed your irc handle on the kubuntu team page, as it shows acheronuk. :D
<RikMills> keep going if you have more :)
<RikMills> some things we are locked out of changing, but we will do what we can
<keithzg[m]> Funny story, I actually used the Breeze help icon in the (much micromanaged, but that's another story) website redesign I did for my work ;) It's a life preserver: http://gmcl.com/images/breeze/icons/apps/48/system-help.svg
<jphilips> as you asked for me :D
<jphilips> on the homepage
<jphilips> 1. change the download icon from the world to something common with downloading, like a down arrow
<jphilips> 2. change the help icon to the same used on the contribute page
<jphilips> 3. change contribute icon to something with a hand in it, rather than code brackets which only symbolize coding contributions
<jphilips> maybe something like this with various contribution categories in place of the coins
<jphilips> https://www.countryfinancial.com/content/dam/cfin/bands/icons/icon_individualinvestment_annuities_variable_contributions-01.png
<jphilips> or better yet something with multiple hands - https://cdn1.iconfinder.com/data/icons/team-work-and-stakeholders-2/500/12-512.png
<jphilips> on new page
<jphilips> 1. large amount of empty space in the right column
<jphilips> on feature page
<jphilips> 1. reduce the amount of space below each heading
<jphilips> 2. 'Open and read documents easily' seems strange for okular. does it open anything other than pdfs?
<jphilips> on contribute page.
<keithzg[m]> jphilips: I have an epub book open in Okular literally as we speak!
<jphilips> so pdfs, epubs, and?
<keithzg[m]> CBZ files too, I know that one.
<jphilips> does it open .docx or .odt files
<jphilips> cbz is a zip with jpgs in it :D
<keithzg[m]> I know that! But it's a nicer experience to open those in Okular than in a zip file GUI ;)
<jphilips> of course, just wondering what other types of documents it handles
<keithzg[m]> Okular opens .odt files, no idea about .docx files since I avoid those like the plague ;)
<jphilips> okay then the heading seems fine. when i first read it, i was quite sure i was going to see libreoffice below it
<keithzg[m]> https://okular.kde.org/formats.php
<jphilips> getting back to the contribute page
<jphilips> 1. layout the items in 2 columns
<jphilips> on support page
<jphilips> 1. make a table for the epub and pdf documentation
<jphilips> 2. add more padding above headings
<jphilips> homepage shows 5 logos under 'technologies used', but about page shows only 3
<jphilips> might be good to have an entire donate page
<jphilips> social media links should be accessible on all the pages and not just in the community apge
<jphilips> might be good to add the list of sponsors on the homepage under technologies used
<jphilips> that's it for now i guess
<jphilips> has michael prepared a new release video for this release?
<RikMills> not yet. if he does so, no point until after beta I think
<jphilips> when is beta coming out
<jphilips> will there be that much changes after the feature freeze is up and the UI freeze happens in a few days?
<RikMills> probably not much visibly, but circumstances can force things. beta is on the 2nd april
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/killyourfm/status/1239179883965812742
<IrcsomeBot> * ahoneybun needs coffee.
<keithzg[m]> @RikMills: Yeah I've been running KDE on my Gemini, and even with Debian oldstable and having to customize some things afterwards it was quite great; should get it installed on my Cosmo too now but there's never enough time in the day!
<jphilips> RikMills: i've put all the suggestions in this google doc for you to easily go through - https://docs.google.com/document/d/1XWmKwa4k-04MsJaDQWM6lwMGlY5b7W9__lK7InwnX28/edit#
<RikMills> jphilips: great. thanks
<jphilips> added more stuff to it as well
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> kool. hopefully we can gradually work through. the attention to detail is appreciated :)
